
Signs That You're a Good Programmer - theunamedguy
http://www.yacoset.com/Home/signs-that-you-re-a-good-programmer
======
fweespeech
1) This is just HN clickbait.

2) The symptoms are largely hipster BS. ThinkGeek, Referal links to specific
books, really?

3) A destructive pursuit of perfection is the sign of _incompetence_ and is
frequently career ending when combined with this symptom: "Contempt for
delivery dates". The mere fact this was put to paper is proof the OP is
completely worthless. If a developer can't produce an acceptable, working
product on a reasonable deadline _they get fired_.

------
spo81rty
Eager to fix what isn't broken should be more like getting better at your job
over a period of time. Sitting around and rewriting apps that work perfectly
to make cleaner/optimized code is not usually a good use of time. But taking
lessons learned from one project to do better on the next is expected.

No matter who writes an app, the next person in charge of it thinks it was
written terribley and wants to rewrite it. This is a vicious circle and I have
seen lots of development teams never achieve anything that really helps the
business or users because of this. Be careful of ever being eager to fix what
truly isn't broken.

------
nqzero
signs that you're good at writing clickbait on HN

------
kristopolous
This list is kinda terrible. I know horrible engineers that can't get a single
line in production code who match every one of these traits

------
greenyoda
Interesting discussion from a previous post (about 3 years ago):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5607823](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5607823)

------
dang
A dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9167008](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9167008).

~~~
theunamedguy
It's the opposite of a duplicate, actually.

~~~
dang
Sorry! Major Boolean fail. Un-de-duped.

------
modarts
A lot of these have a good amount of overlap with: "Signs That You're a
Sociopath"

------
draw_down
I think probably these are signs of a good programmer. But i wouldn't worry
too much about how you compare to these things. To be a good programmer,
program.

